# 94 Toyota mount for a Meyers TMP 6.5



## kramerica (Jul 6, 2008)

I am looking for a mount for a 94 Toyota to attach a Meyers TMP-6.5. Anybody have one they want to part with or have any good ideas where I can get my hands on one?

Anybody have any issues/advice for using this particular plow with a little 'yota?

Thanks...


----------



## kramerica (Jul 6, 2008)

Oooops....I meant to say I have '94 'yota PICKUP that I am trying to mate with the plow. IYO Is the TMP-6.5 Meyers too heavy with the stock truck suspension, etc.?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I run a 7ft Fisher on my 92. It also has a 6ft V box

If anything the Meyer is too light. I bent the one I had on my 86 Toyota.


----------

